# Squat and deadlift how to combine?



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

I am trying to get stronger and fitter for sport (badminton). This means mostly lower body and core with cardio and intervals thrown in.

What I am struggling to do is fit everything into a week.

I play on Tuesday and Thursdays and sometimes Friday/Saturday. I am planning to do Squats and/or deadlifts on Saturdays. Am I better to do them seperately? i,.e. one week squat and the next do deads? or could I combine them in one workout?

the whole week would be something like..

Sat Strength (Squats/Deads)

Sun cardio (Hike)

Mon Cardio

Tues Game

Wed Circuits/Interval

Thursday Game

Friday Rest/Game

thanks

Rich


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

Badminton, seriously?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

don't knock it till you've tried it, i thought it was easy.... little did I know...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Grezz1984 said:


> Badminton, seriously?


Problem with that mate? He asked for advice not snidey comments


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ask flinty he plays badminton see how he works around his training Rykard


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Alternate them weekly.You a load of exercise to recover from each week.Youll likely make better progress too.I used to do exactly the same.


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

I have tried it, when i was in junior school.

He didnt ask for a snidey comment no, i thought that was the norm fot internet forums. My bad.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Grezz1984 said:


> Badminton, seriously?


If you want to end up a quivering wreck on the floor.Find a decent badminton opponent.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rykard said:


> don't knock it till you've tried it, i thought it was easy.... little did I know...


I always played squash mate, and when i was asked to ever play badminton i used to say fcuk that its a slow girly game...

then i played it lol..

fcuk me i have never blew out my a$$ so much in my life.. i play every week now and have to admit its taken over squash as one of my favourite things to play.. really awesome game i love it ....

as far as you training mate i also have the same issue some weeks, as i train my legs on friday mornings and play badminton friday nights. although im not playing competetive only with a mate, i feel it eases my legs off a bit from the squats, but also slows me down a little ...

if your playing that much badminton mate then i would suggest rotating deads and squats on a rolling 2 week basis mate, and just do a couple of full body workouts ..

have fun mate


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Rykard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to get stronger and fitter for sport (badminton). This means mostly lower body and core with cardio and intervals thrown in.
> 
> ...


I don't see why you can't combine the two in the same day, i do. It is what the stronglifts 5x5 routine uses and that is geared for strength training.

You could do 5 sets of 5 reps of the squat and 1 set of 5 reps in deadlift. That is what the stronglifts routine is like.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as mark has said you could squat 5x5 and 1 all out set of deadlifts or you could as i do squat heavy 5x5 and deadlift 5x10 @ 50% then next session swap so its deadlift 5x5 and squat 5x10 @ 50% .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I used to play badminton a few years back for cardio, Its intense with the right partner and speed cock !!!!!

my head used to look like it was going to pop after 30 mins


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> I always played squash mate, and when i was asked to ever play badminton i used to say fcuk that its a slow girly game...
> 
> then i played it lol..
> 
> ...


Thanks Flinty - I thought I was really unfit when I played, but I now know it's a lot harder than it looks (and I was unfit).. what is your current routine?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Id go for heavy squats one week with lighter deads, working on an explosive positive (lift), then next week go for heavy deads followed by explosive squats.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I used to play badminton a few years back for cardio, Its intense with the right partner and speed cock !!!!!
> 
> my head used to look like it was going to pop after 30 mins


you used to play with cock :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rykard said:


> Thanks Flinty - I thought I was really unfit when I played, but I now know it's a lot harder than it looks (and I was unfit).. what is your current routine?


well mate im pretty intense at the minute, maybe too much so to make massive gains but its working for me at the minute so wont mess about with it ..

Monday AM - chest PM 45 minutes cardio

Tuesday PM Back

Wednesday AM - shoulders

Thursday PM 45 - 60 minutes cardio

Friday AM - legs PM badminton/squash

Saturday every 2nd week biceps and triceps used to play hockey every saturday aswell but not playing this season after 21 years ... concentrating on Gym

Sunday - Swim / Rest

then repeat


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> you used to play with cock :lol:


I soo resisted that one - as it was too easy lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would go with what Ginger ben has said by doing both in the same workout but alternate between with one for max and one for dynamic work

Also go by intinct if you feel shot one week just do one then do the other the week after mate


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I find it best to swap between then each workout or do squats each workout and only add deadlifts every other workout.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> you used to play with cock :lol:


shovel cock


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hi,

went with squats, sldl and deads, will do deads & squats next time

thanks for the advise


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

think doing the SLDL may have been a mistake :-( - hams still hurting.. quads ok though


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Squats would have much more relevance to the way you move in badminton than deadlifts, and if you really are struggling to fit them both in I would always advocate squats as the priority.

You will do far better training as an Olympic weightlifter than a powerlifter if your focus is other sport.

E.g

Power Cleans

Back Squat

Snatch Grip deadlifts

Power Shrug

Will leave your legs and back battered while focusing on speed of contraction and power generation - ie the ability to shift weight in a direction quickly such as if you choose to change direction.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm, that is an interesting comment, and it makes sense. I will have a look for some vids.

what sort of routine would you suggest, all in one workout or alternate every week?

This will probably be done on Sat or Sun

what is the snatch grip deadlift? is that just with a wider grip?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rykard said:


> hmm, that is an interesting comment, and it makes sense. I will have a look for some vids.
> 
> what sort of routine would you suggest, all in one workout or alternate every week?
> 
> ...


All Olympic movements focus on drive from the legs hips - their routines are always full body and they are some of the (if not the) most explosive athletes on the planet.

I would suggest doing similar to the way I have structured above, a clean, a squat variant then a deadlift variant.

A snatch grip deadlift is wider grip - but the Olympic deadlift is very different, all the drive comes from the legs, you basically are squatting the weight up from beneath you. Have a look on you tube but make sure you find an actual Olympic lifter doing it not just some div in a gym doing it wrong. The back should be super tight.

Knees are over the bar- lower backpainfully tight almost, high chest and head - initialmovement is driving through the legs - this will pull the knees back - the bar travels in a straight line.

As soon as the bar clears the knees the hips are forced through and updard to generate force.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

What set\rep protocol would I be best to use?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rykard said:


> What set\rep protocol would I be best to use?


High sets, low reps usually works - repetition basically so 8 sets of 3 for example.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> High sets, low reps usually works - repetition basically so 8 sets of 3 for example.


Cool - so work in a few warm up sets then do 8x3 work sets.

Would this be on all the exercises or just the first and increase reps\decrease sets for the later exercises?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rykard said:


> Cool - so work in a few warm up sets then do 8x3 work sets.
> 
> Would this be on all the exercises or just the first and increase reps\decrease sets for the later exercises?


Yeah pretty much.

No, all movements you want nice and explosive - you have to get a bodybuilding mentality away from it and work on sports performance


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

okey dokey, will start on this next week. Shame I am away for a week...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ouch - did it this morning.. took about 1.5 hours??

think i will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Badminton I would rather watch a snail climb a wall


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

cheers EB will give that a read later


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Gonna try a new gym out, Daz's in Leicester, so will give this ago again. Hopefully if I can find a nice BB gym will be able to do it regularly..


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Badminton requirements aside, have you considered not fitting everything into one week? You could for example do a four day split, but lift three days a week:

Mon - Legs (squat)

Wed - Chest

Fri - Back (deads)

Mon - Shoulders

Wed - Legs

Fri - Chest

And so on.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I think this is part of my problem - trying to do everything within a week. I also need to acknowledge I have physical limitations I can't work out hard everyday of every week....

Tuesday / Thursday are the hard badminton sessions so everything needs to revolve around those at the minute whilst allowing enough recovery time.. I am using the days after wed/fri as recovery days (cardio generally)..


----------

